# Annie is a construction hedgie! (pics!)



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So... with today being a half day, and staff changes... and eon's of being asked to see one of my gals... I smuggled Annie into work today!

HAHAHA.

She is currently asleep in her sling in my lap... but I took some pics of her with her hard hat on...

I'm sleepy....









Ok, I'll get up...









Ok, put me down, I have work to do!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my word! That is too precious for words!!!! Annie looks beyond adorable!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

this made me laugh out loud! cute!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

AAAAHHHHHH That tiny hat!!! She is so cute


----------



## casxcore (Jul 28, 2011)

hahahah! Thats so cute! My boss and co-worker have recently decided that we need to get Walter a hard hat & take pictures of him in it with a small shovel we have =]


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahahaha, that is so cute! Perfect sized hat.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable. Does she get construction wages since she wears the hat?


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

Very cute. Is she unionized?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love it!!! Annie is such a cutie! Love, love, love the hat.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahaha, hedgie wearing a hat! Love it! I hope Larry sees this  

Annie is so funny. And your captions are too :lol:


----------

